

Who is responsible for Grooveshark serving malware? - ereckers

Visited Grooveshark this morning, selected a Playlist of mine and hit Play All. Was then unceremoniously served Malware. It's your basic security alert redirecting to an off-site domain (www1.servantinspectionon-line.pl) which served a JavaScript alert "Viruses were found on your computer. You need to clean your computer to prevent system crash.".<p>I've already emailed support@grooveshark.com about this issue, but upon a cursory search noticed that this has been an ongoing issue (since 2009 which I'm assuming is its inception):<p>http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/grooveshark.com/msgpage
http://onerudedude.blogspot.com/2009/12/beware-grooveshark.html
http://www.brucebnews.com/2010/02/grooveshark-malware-warning/<p>My question would be, after such a prolonged history of serving malware by Grooveshark, who is responsible? The company? Their ad provider? Adobe Flash/Flex? I would presume the buck stops at the top. It's almost as if they don't give a shit.<p>Am I wrong or is there a problem that's so unsolvable that Grooveshark can do nothing about serving malware for the last 3 years?
======
tonyarkles
Well then... I can't help but wonder if this affected me too. Had my online
banking credentials stolen yesterday (didn't lose anything, my bank picked up
on it right away).

So far I haven't actually been able to find any evidence of any malware, but
the credentials were way too complicated to have been compromised through any
other means really. Since I haven't been able to find any evidence that my
machine's been infected, I think that means it's time to re-image it :(

Sorry for the random rant... It's been a rough two days :)

------
scrooge
On my original install of Win7, I'm not sure what my configureation was, but I
never got malware... My other computers however, every time visiting
grooveshark get the redirect to sex.us and other websites and it says "VIRUSES
FOUND ON YOUR COMPUTER SCAN NOW" lol (i hate those fake antivirus sites).

Grooveshark has some of the best songs not available on youtube or rhapsody (I
usually record my songs from those or download them with a DL tool). But damn
you grooveshark ,fix your shit or face shut down.

------
djrconcepts
I'm running Win 7. I was also served malware while listening to music on
grooveshark. Had to restart my computer afterwards. I think it has something
to do with their ads.

